# First Blood



## Ironsides (Jul 10, 2006)

Since getting my yak, I have been out 3 times during which I have fallen off, got blown ashore and caught my first fish, a flathead, which was released to the fishing gods (accidentally of course).
Today was a different story, good forecast calm conditions and 3 reasonable flathead ( 33-35cms) and 2 were kept for tea (first blood), but the best was the dolphins, a pod of six or so came past with one in touching distance wow  what an emotional moment. Sitting in a wheelchair I never thought I would experience such a thing again.
This yak fishing is fantastic. I just wish I had a camera with me.

Ian


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Glad to see you enjoying your time in your yak as much as the rest of us


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Ian , how good is that, the flathead, but especially the pod of dolphins, its an emotional moment isnt it,? glad to see the espri is being kind to you at last, really to have a pod of dolphins that close to you on the water is an experiance you will never forget , better buy one of the fuji waterproof cameras, i have just bought on solely for the kayak


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Ian

Well done! it's been a while since we have heard from you! glad to see your hard work and persistance is paying off!

Ash


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Congratulations mate, few flathead is a good score...

I remember when you were talking about a yak, now your doing it mate!

Well done


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

G'day Ian.

You bloody beauty.

Congratulations on your First Blood. Well done.  also just how good is it with the dolphins.

Mate, with your courage and persistence in the face of adversity, you are an inspiration to us all. Your report is a classic in understatement and I take my hat off to you.

Merry Christmas to you and yours and please keep posting here.


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Well done Ian, you're a legend mate. 8)


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Ian sounds like Christmas has come early mate pleased to hear your story


----------



## Ironsides (Jul 10, 2006)

Ant, yes an almost nine year old Jack Russell terrier bitch named Jessie, I have been breeding Jacks for about seven years, we also have a two year old male.
I am saving for a waterproof camera, thats the very next thing on my list.
I forgot to mention all my yak fish have been on SP's and I had never used them before.
Thanks guys for your comments and encouragement, as usual.
 
Ian


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Flatties, dolphins.....it's all happening there (in a Bill Lawry voice). Great stuff mate. Interesting bit I saw on the TV about the Port Phillip dolphins, apparently researchers have just discovered they are there own unique (ish) species of bottlenose. Related to larger more common bottlenose, but a slightly different grey as well. I think there were some found in Tassie as well. Sorry to distract ya thread Ian, but ya post jogged the memory. Beautiful stuff. Anyways, how did the flatties come up on the table?


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday Ian,
Nice work on the flatties.
The sp's take some getting used to i just started fishing with them aswell. The dvd's have probably been the best you can see the way starlo and bushy work the rod for the different sp's and fish there targeting. I think i'm just starting to get the hang of it.
Cheers Dave


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

That is brilliant stuff Ian, your enthusiasm for your new sport is plain to see. I'm inspired


----------



## abercornmick (Oct 10, 2006)

Well done Ian, I would kill to be that close to a pod of dolphins. I'm keen to fish that side of the bay, where do you launch from?

Cheers


----------



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

Ian: I am ever so glad that you finally got your yak and are having such great experiences on it. You are an insperation to everyone with and without your disability. It can be done and you have proved it. GOODONYA :!: :!: :!:


----------



## Ironsides (Jul 10, 2006)

abercornmick, I live in Werribee South, where the Werribee river enters PPB. Because of my disability (MS) I need structure to launch and use the boat ramp close to the river mouth, which is less than 1k from where I live, I use my electric wheelchair to take my yak to the water, that way I can do everything by myself. FREEDOM!!
I am, of course, restricted to fishing close to home but, for now, thats good enough. If you fancy a trip over PM me.

Ian


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Ian, you are an absolute champion mate. Talk about getting out there and having a go!. Well done on your efforts to date and may the fish just keep getting bigger!

You get my vote for keenest yakfisho of the year!


----------



## Yakabe (Dec 16, 2005)

Brilliant!! Dolphins are amazing and great to hear that dinner is on the table.

Yakabe.


----------



## knot-too-fast (May 21, 2006)

Ian,
You are proof that nothing is impossible.
I admire reading all your posts and your courage.
Brilliant


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Onya Ian. I know I have said it previously but I'll say it again, your courage and will power are an inspiration to me. You are a legend who proves yak fishing is for everybody.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

good onya Ian.......


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

great stuff Ian well done........

look forward to many more reports


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

"No, I won't look at the camera, you're going fishing again. :x "


----------



## Ironsides (Jul 10, 2006)

Ant, Jacks are the best. I am even thinking of taking one of mine yak fishing, they enjoy everything else.
It looks like Karl has one as well.

Ian


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

hhmmm Ian is thinking of taking his dog out on his espri, wait a minute , my dads got an espri , i wonder, yeah , i could do that , yeah i could do that , i got my own rod and reel, i found it next to his in the garage, better suss this deal out , yep that looks like where you sit , might try it out , aahhh , as soon as he goes in the house


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Ian said:


> Ant, Jacks are the best. I am even thinking of taking one of mine yak fishing, they enjoy everything else.
> It looks like Karl has one as well.
> Ian


Yeah mate, she's a great little dog, 4 years old next month. She was pretty out of shape in this photo being stuck in a small yard for quite a while, but not on 2acres out of town she's getting a lot more exercise. Unfortunately because I'm staying in a Motel that has a kitchen she can't stay with me, so I miss her a lot and she goes balistic when I get back to Brisbane. She loves my fiance and her family, but is definitely my Dog. When I get home she follows me everywhere (aparently not good in the eyes of a trainer) and is my best mate. 
Jacks are a great breed, but can be very demanding, wouldn't recommend one for an old couple. I do recall a family of lazy buggars with a small yard who had 4 jacks, all fat as hell and neurotic little barkers. These dogs have heaps of energy and need to use it. When I got Lucy I lived with a bloke who had a male and first thing in the morning it was all on, snarling, growling teeth claws in all directions, they were good friends and even now 3 years later if you say his name she gets so excited. They know another jack when they see one cos they know no other dog likes to play fight like they do. 
Spike was a wirey, and a great little dog, put up with Lucy's puppy stage very well. She used to try to drag him down the back yard when he'd had enough, usually by his ear. 
One think she never did though was what I have heard refered to as terriormania, Spike used to run around in circles in the yard non stop for half an hour, stop for 2 mins the go the other way, flat out.



bazzoo said:


> hhmmm Ian is thinking of taking his dog out on his espri, wait a minute , my dads got an espri , i wonder, yeah , i could do that , yeah i could do that , i got my own rod and reel, i found it next to his in the garage, better suss this deal out , yep that looks like where you sit , might try it out , aahhh , as soon as he goes in the house


Go the wonder dog!


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

great to hear u getting out fishing Ian, and how much fun are those SP's. Im new to them myself and im totally blown away with just how bloody effective they are on the fish.
I also have to mention i am a J/Russell man myself.THEYRE THE BEST.alot like the "Energizer Bunny" - they dont bloody stop. :lol: .
I tried taking my dog out on the Yak when i was on the Yarra but he just goes off-tap everytime i cast the rod ( been fishing with me before and he knows what happens when i cast that rod out in the water, usually get something wet and floppy hanging of the line that he just loves to snuffle and (yuk) lick :shock: ...
anyway i could waffle on 4 hours on me Jack!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWV6QppsAABlXgAASQIcQ4BAAP+v+oCAAkoin6mk2poZGnqAB6gaqf6QE0NTZQ9GpsU9QgNCDjmJvQwxh1UZY9Qapllq1JXXWZXg6Ta8pxJEygu631AvGxKeKECQZGMAXXN1wZQ35rDdgyR1W87bz1VxcAKMgpCp0aIhAkEKaSOCCJNNmes5lDSf7eTyHEKLQFFGufllZpsf4u5IpwoSC9IU02A==


----------

